# 2 Pattern Lockscreen For 2 User



## ruelle (Jul 15, 2013)

hi there,

wondering if there is any rom/app/hack that got this function,

I think a lot of people are also interested in this kind of lockscreen.

Does anyone know if you can use this function in combination with the multi-user android?

thank you!!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ruelle (Jul 15, 2013)

up


----------



## ruelle (Jul 15, 2013)

up


----------



## ruelle (Jul 15, 2013)

this is the feature i'm talkin about: http://www.verizonwireless.com/wcms/consumer/videogallery/device-videos/lg/g2-v7-guestmode.html






how it will be available for all androids?? thank you!! -


----------



## jenn.angela (Sep 19, 2013)

Interesting.. I never knew there was such a feature. I dig more info about it.
Thx.


----------

